# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  advice...if you were to start again!

## mr keef

Hey all..i'm in the uk,and im a 32 male,i have worked shifts for years,so my lifes basically been work sleep work,now i got another job that is day shift,i wana do some sort of combat sport.I was thinking of mabye boxing and some jui jitsu,i want something thats gona benefit me in a street fight,what do you think of my choice?and ideas etc?  :Don't know:

----------


## craneboy

kickboxing and/or jui jitsu is a good place to start. some places are teaching mma now look around

----------


## mr keef

comon people show me the way!!

----------


## phwSSJ

do it for fun and not for a street fight and you will find that you will learn a lot more and enjoy your experience.

Muay Thai
Judo
Jiu Jitsu

do it for fun and dont worry about fighting.

----------


## jonny boy wales

> do it for fun and not for a street fight and you will find that you will learn a lot more and enjoy your experience.
> 
> Muay Thai
> Judo
> Jiu Jitsu
> 
> do it for fun and dont worry about fighting.


First off boxing is a sport not self defence and if your 32 and looking to learn how to steet fight then i pitty you because its pretty lame i grew out of it when i was 19 im now 28 and avoid people like that.

But if your looking for fitness then you wont go wrong with boxing alot of skipping running and bag work plus floor work will go along way and then if someone put you in a postion where you have to fight then you have built some skills to help your self.

Mma is good if you can learn different things off different carractors then you wont want to fight..you wont feel the need to you will look down on yobbos.

I did a little grappling for a while but i didnt have the time to continue so ad to pack it in but it is very good for body strengh and can be quite addictive specialy whensome got the best of you all of the time  :Frown:

----------


## mr keef

> First off boxing is a sport not self defence and if your 32 and looking to learn how to steet fight then i pitty you because its pretty lame i grew out of it when i was 19 im now 28 and avoid people like that.
> 
> But if your looking for fitness then you wont go wrong with boxing alot of skipping running and bag work plus floor work will go along way and then if someone put you in a postion where you have to fight then you have built some skills to help your self.
> 
> Mma is good if you can learn different things off different carractors then you wont want to fight..you wont feel the need to you will look down on yobbos.
> 
> I did a little grappling for a while but i didnt have the time to continue so ad to pack it in but it is very good for body strengh and can be quite addictive specialy whensome got the best of you all of the time


OPEN YA EYES AND READ!!!!!! WHAT I SAID!!!!!! something thats gona benifit me!!!!!!!!!if that means in your eyes that im gona walk around looking for fights then i guess i pitty you.What i meant was (for anyone who a little slow on the uptake)that i want to learn something that will benefit me in a real life situation as well as keep me fit and intrested,imho theres no point doing something thats not gona benefit you.

----------


## MMA

> First off boxing is a sport not self defence and if your 32 and looking to learn how to steet fight then i pitty you because its pretty lame i grew out of it when i was 19 im now 28 and avoid people like that.
> 
> But if your looking for fitness then you wont go wrong with boxing alot of skipping running and bag work plus floor work will go along way and then if someone put you in a postion where you have to fight then you have built some skills to help your self.
> 
> Mma is good if you can learn different things off different carractors then you wont want to fight..you wont feel the need to you will look down on yobbos.
> 
> I did a little grappling for a while but i didnt have the time to continue so ad to pack it in but it is very good for body strengh and can be quite addictive specialy whensome got the best of you all of the time


that was a bit unfair. when someone says they want something that works on the street, that usually just means they want their self defense training to work for self defense. there are a lot of styles that are more focused on other goals or are just plain not that good for self defense. he doesn't want to do tai chi, regardless of it's internal benefits, he wants his stuff to work work as a figting art. he never said anything to imply he wanted to get into fights.

"First off boxing is a sport not self defence" - wrong, boxing is a sport AND self defense. they're not mutually exclusive, and many martial arts have both a sport AND a self defense aspect. your arm doesn't know whether that armbar was trained for sport judo competition or self defense, it's still going to break. same thing with a good straight right from boxing. your jaw isn't going to say "well, he learned to hit that hard for sport, so i'm not going to get knocked out". you're going to sleep regardless of what he trained for.

good advice about the MMA tho

----------


## MMA

> do it for fun and not for a street fight and you will find that you will learn a lot more and enjoy your experience.
> 
> Muay Thai
> Judo
> Jiu Jitsu
> 
> do it for fun and dont worry about fighting.


good selections. but i would only recomend brazilian jiu jitsu, a lot of traditional japanese jiu jitsu takes a very long time to be effective with.

i also recomend sambo. boxing is good, but a little tough to start at 32. you'll be in a gym geared to much younger guys looking to compete. the other schools will have more people closer to your age, with similar goals.

the best place, if available, is an MMA school. Mixed Martial Arts has taken the best techniques from all the other arts, and put them together. the result is nothing short of devestating, the most effective form of fighting ever devised by man. if there is a place available, train there. the only drawbacks are that these places can be a little rough and intense, but if you can handle that, you might as well start at the top.

go to the martial arts forums, mma.tv and sherdog.com. make a post asking about quality schools in your area. someone from your area will answer and let you know. this may also let you "meet" someone from the school b4 you go.

----------


## Box This*

> OPEN YA EYES AND READ!!!!!! WHAT I SAID!!!!!! something thats gona benifit me!!!!!!!!!if that means in your eyes that im gona walk around looking for fights then i guess i pitty you.What i meant was (for anyone who a little slow on the uptake)that i want to learn something that will benefit me in a real life situation as well as keep me fit and intrested,imho theres no point doing something thats not gona benefit you.


Sorry dude but hes right boxing is a sport not a self defence class if your looking for a street fight benifit try MMA like most said.

----------


## MMA

> Sorry dude but hes right boxing is a sport not a self defence class if your looking for a street fight benifit try MMA like most said.


i have to disagree. you're right that boxing is a sport, but that doesn't have anything to do with whether it has self defense applications too. judo is also a sport, and it works great for self defense. i boxed for years, and i found it to be extremely effective on the street. i wouldn't say its better than MMA (and MMA schools teach boxing style punches as the best method of striking at certain key ranges), but if you had a choice between a cheesy unrealistic martial school and a good boxing gym, i would pick the boxing gym

----------


## sp9

> i have to disagree. i boxed for years, and i found it to be extremely effective on the street. i wouldn't say its better than MMA, but if you had a choice between a cheesy unrealistic martial school and a good boxing gym, i would pick the boxing gym


Boxing is good to know and yes, you will defend yourself quite nicely in a street fight 99 times out of 100, until you meet someone that was a state wrestling champ and they put you on your back before you know what happpened. 

I would recommend Muay Thai if you want to train in one thing. If both striking and grappling then look for BJJ/Muay Thai.

With MT you will learn the boxing part, but also, elbows, knees, headbutts, kicks, standing grappling, etc.

----------


## sp9

> do i know you? are you the same sp9 from mma.tv?


I don't think so, I try to use a different name on the mma boards.

I hang out at mmamediaworld and mma-fighter. 

I have authored a few highlight vids floating out there on the internet, but I don't think sp9 is the name I put on them.

----------


## Box This*

Maybe i look at in a different way because ive been boxing for a long time and dont use it on the streets... But if i did have to defend my self ide go straight for there kneck take the breath out of them and leave them to wonder what happened

----------


## mr keef

Thankyou Max Rep for the excellent advice!!and pointing me in the right direction  :Cheers:  ...you to sp9 cheers mate.

kind regards keef

----------

